# Short - hinten wasserdicht/vorne normal?



## Deleted 274812 (25. Mai 2013)

Hi,
gibt es neben der Endura MT500 (http://www.endura.co.uk/Product.aspx?dept_id=112&prod_id=344) noch andere MTB-Shorts, die eine wasserdichte Rückseite mit einer normalen, atmungsaktiven Vorderseite kombinieren?
Konnte nach längerer Recherche nichts vergleichbares finden.
Freu mich über jeden Tipp.


----------



## Terdo (22. Februar 2016)

Auch wenn die Frage aus 2013 ist, stellt sich für mich genau die gleiche. Mir geht es nicht darum in strömendem Regen zu fahren, jedoch finde ich es recht unangenehm wenn man durch Pfützen und Matschlöcher fährt und nach einer kurzen Zeit einen nassen Arsch hat. 
Wie ist eure Erfahrung, macht es einen großen Unterschied wenn man eine rundum wasserdichte Short nimmt? Es gehtmir hauptsächlich ums Schwitzen weil wenn ich dann von innen genau so nass bin habe ich auch Nichts gewonnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (23. Februar 2016)

Terdo schrieb:


> Auch wenn die Frage aus 2013 ist, stellt sich für mich genau die gleiche. Mir geht es nicht darum in strömendem Regen zu fahren, jedoch finde ich es recht unangenehm wenn man durch Pfützen und Matschlöcher fährt und nach einer kurzen Zeit einen nassen Arsch hat.
> Wie ist eure Erfahrung, macht es einen großen Unterschied wenn man eine rundum wasserdichte Short nimmt? Es gehtmir hauptsächlich ums Schwitzen weil wenn ich dann von innen genau so nass bin habe ich auch Nichts gewonnen.



Die MT500 is grad hier runter gesetzt ,leider nur noch in M lieferbar 
http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...c[1687]=1689;pgc[1686]=1691;pgc[104][10168]=1

Gucke mal bei Gore Bike Wear,die Wasserdichten Hosen sind auch Atmungsaktive
http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...c[1687]=1689;pgc[1686]=1691;pgc[104][10168]=1
http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...c[1687]=1689;pgc[1686]=1691;pgc[104][10168]=1


----------



## Toolkid (23. Februar 2016)

Schutzblech/Asssaver ans Rad oder Plastiktüte in den Hosenbund stecken.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (23. Februar 2016)

Ich fahr die Platzangst DFL und vermisse nichts. Trockener Hintern und kein Problem mit Schwitzerei.....atmen tut das ausreichend:
http://bikeshop.mountainlove.de/hose/1765-platzangst-hose-dfl-short-2014.html

p.s.: die Endura hatte ich auch 2 Jahre...ist mir leider im Schrittbereich kaputt gegangen obwohl recht stretchy...der Vorteil der Platzangst: sie rutscht nicht!


----------



## Terdo (24. Februar 2016)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Ich fahr die Platzangst DFL und vermisse nichts. Trockener Hintern und kein Problem mit Schwitzerei.....atmen tut das ausreichend:
> http://bikeshop.mountainlove.de/hose/1765-platzangst-hose-dfl-short-2014.html
> 
> p.s.: die Endura hatte ich auch 2 Jahre...ist mir leider im Schrittbereich kaputt gegangen obwohl recht stretchy...der Vorteil der Platzangst: sie rutscht nicht!


Danke für die schnellen Antworten. Die Platzangst scheint leider überall ausverkauft zu sein und die Gore sind mir ehrlich gesagt zu teuer. Aber generell scheint es keinen großen Unterschied zu machen ob die Hose nur hinten oder überall wasserdicht ist. Damit kann ich mal weiter suchen.


----------



## Baxter75 (24. Februar 2016)

dann solltest Du evt auch mal erwähnen ,was preislich deine Obergrenze is ..


----------



## sp00n82 (24. Februar 2016)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Ich fahr die Platzangst DFL und vermisse nichts. Trockener Hintern und kein Problem mit Schwitzerei.....atmen tut das ausreichend:
> http://bikeshop.mountainlove.de/hose/1765-platzangst-hose-dfl-short-2014.html


Ich vermisse da die Taschen. Verwende ich deswegen nur als Überhose.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (24. Februar 2016)

Terdo schrieb:


> Danke für die schnellen Antworten. Die Platzangst scheint leider überall ausverkauft zu sein...


http://www.amazon.de/gp/offer-listing/B00JN847HW/ref=dp_olp_0?ie=UTF8&condition=all

in L...passend für 1,84m mit 87er SL.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (24. Februar 2016)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Ich vermisse da die Taschen. Verwende ich deswegen nur als Überhose.


Hab ich nie vermisst. Dadurch rutscht die Hose nur unnötig. Wenn ich was einstecken will, dann in Regenjacke oder Rucksack.


----------



## fehlfokus (24. Februar 2016)

Die Endura hat bei mir leider nur 2 Winter gehalten, bei ca. 2 Fahrten pro Woche. Zuerst hat sich die Innenlage im Sitzbereich durchgerieben (Loch), dann hat sich die Versiegelung der Nähte aufgelöst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (25. Februar 2016)

fehlfokus schrieb:


> Die Endura hat bei mir leider nur 2 Winter gehalten, bei ca. 2 Fahrten pro Woche. Zuerst hat sich die Innenlage im Sitzbereich durchgerieben (Loch), dann hat sich die Versiegelung der Nähte aufgelöst.


Das ist ja schräg...das war bei mir exakt genauso..


----------



## Baxter75 (25. Februar 2016)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Das ist ja schräg...das war bei mir exakt genauso..


Meint ihr die MT500? ??  Die Sachen sind leider nicht mehr so langlebig. ..


----------



## fehlfokus (25. Februar 2016)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Das ist ja schräg...das war bei mir exakt genauso..


Ja, irgendwie nicht so richtig genial. Und sag mal @Sven_Kiel , hattest du das Gefühl das die auf der Sitzfläche richtig dicht war? Meine Unterziehhose war irgendwie trotzdem im Sitzbereich immer feucht und soo viel Schwitzen kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.

Da ich Winter aber trotzdem wieder eine Short bevorzuge würde ich gerne die Race Face Agent Winter Shorts (https://www.bike-components.de/de/Race-Face/Agent-Winter-Shorts-Modell-2016-p44789/) mal ausprobieren, wenn der Preis nicht so hoch wäre. Kennt die jemand?


----------



## fehlfokus (25. Februar 2016)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> Meint ihr die MT500? ??  Die Sachen sind leider nicht mehr so langlebig. ..


Auf meiner steht leider keine Bezeichnung, die kam wohl erst das Folgejahr mit drauf, ist vom Aufbau aber identisch zur MT500.


----------



## Baxter75 (25. Februar 2016)

fehlfokus schrieb:


> Ja, irgendwie nicht so richtig genial. Und sag mal @Sven_Kiel , hattest du das Gefühl das die auf der Sitzfläche richtig dicht war? Meine Unterziehhose war irgendwie trotzdem im Sitzbereich immer feucht und soo viel Schwitzen kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.
> 
> Da ich Winter aber trotzdem wieder eine Short bevorzuge würde ich gerne die Race Face Agent Winter Shorts (https://www.bike-components.de/de/Race-Face/Agent-Winter-Shorts-Modell-2016-p44789/) mal ausprobieren, wenn der Preis nicht so hoch wäre. Kennt die jemand?



Evt macht es sich ja bezahlt, mal etwas mehr aus zugeben


----------



## Sven_Kiel (25. Februar 2016)

@fehlfokus
Ich fand sie eigentlich ganz okay, hatte kein Problem mit Nässe am Ar$ch, sie wirkte auch recht stabil..fast schon pappig, was die Materialanmutung angeht. Leider rutschte sie dauernd, ging aber schön über die Knie.

@Baxter75 ....60€ sind doch Kohle genug für ein bisserl Plaste, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fehlfokus (25. Februar 2016)

Habe die Vaude Men's Spray Shorts III Regenhose (http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=78293;menu=1000,18,12) noch gefunden, aber die scheint wirklich komplett ein Plastiksack zu sein, da erstickt man ja drin. Zudem anscheinend nicht richtig über die Knie.


----------



## Baxter75 (25. Februar 2016)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> @fehlfokus
> Ich fand sie eigentlich ganz okay, hatte kein Problem mit Nässe am Ar$ch, sie wirkte auch recht stabil..fast schon pappig, was die Materialanmutung angeht. Leider rutschte sie dauernd, ging aber schön über die Knie.
> 
> @Baxter75 ....60€ sind doch Kohle genug für ein bisserl Plaste, oder?



Plaste is aber nich gleich plaste. ..kommt halt immer drauf an, wie oft man es in gebrauch hat


----------



## Baxter75 (25. Februar 2016)

fehlfokus schrieb:


> Habe die Vaude Men's Spray Shorts III Regenhose (http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=78293;menu=1000,18,12) noch gefunden, aber die scheint wirklich komplett ein Plastiksack zu sein, da erstickt man ja drin. Zudem anscheinend nicht richtig über die Knie.



Dann evt die 3/4 nehmen,die Vaude soll aber atmungsaktiv sein 
http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=78285;menu=1000,18,12;pgc[1687]=1689;pgc[1686]=1693;pgc[104][3300]=1


----------



## Sven_Kiel (25. Februar 2016)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> Plaste is aber nich gleich plaste. ..kommt halt immer drauf an, wie oft man es in gebrauch hat


das stimmt...das beste wasserdichte Funktionsmaterial bringt nur nichts, wenn die Verarbeitung bzw. die Nähte der Hose nicht wasserdicht sind. Das Material der Endura hat mir zwar besser gefallen als das der Platzangst (dünn) aber die Nähte sind hier einfach wesentlich besser und daher langlebiger (bei 3 Ausfahrten die Woche).


----------



## Sven_Kiel (25. Februar 2016)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> Dann evt die 3/4 nehmen,die Vaude soll aber atmungsaktiv sein
> http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=78285;menu=1000,18,12;pgc[1687]=1689;pgc[1686]=1693;pgc[104][3300]=1


Vaude Spray Pants = meine schlechteste Erfahrung von allen Hosen bislang. Nach 2 Wochen waren die Nähte auf...


----------



## Baxter75 (25. Februar 2016)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Vaude Spray Pants = meine schlechteste Erfahrung von allen Hosen bislang. Nach 2 Wochen waren die Nähte auf...



Mein Bruder zb hat mit ner Regenhose von Gore Bike Wear. .sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. .klar Gore kostet auch wieder etwas mehr


----------



## fehlfokus (25. Februar 2016)

Das Gore Zeug ist von der Funktion absolut genial, allerdings stimmen meist Optik und Preis nicht.
Sven, wieviele Regenshorts hattest du denn schon? 
Habe noch einen Test gefunden: http://factoryjackson.com/2015/12/04/waterproof-mtb-shorts-grouptest/


----------



## Baxter75 (25. Februar 2016)

fehlfokus schrieb:


> Das Gore Zeug ist von der Funktion absolut genial, allerdings stimmen meist Optik und Preis nicht.
> Sven, wieviele Regenshorts hattest du denn schon?
> Habe noch einen Test gefunden: http://factoryjackson.com/2015/12/04/waterproof-mtb-shorts-grouptest/



Ich selbst fahre seid Jahren mit ner langen Jeantex Regenhose ...sonst nur normale Shorts.. für die Übergangs Jahreszeit die MT500 Spray lang...in Zukunft soll aber noch mal ne kurze Regenhose kommen.


----------



## psychorad!cal (25. Februar 2016)

Fully seam-sealed 3-layer waterproof Short. Main body fabric is soft hand 90% Polyester, 10% Spandex that is treated to repel water. Outer fabric is laminated to a water-proof breathable membrane (10,000mm; 10,000g/m2) and backed by durable, lightweight mesh









Wenn es von oben auch noch nass ist hab ich die Specialized Rain Shorts die richtig dicht ist,ansonnsten verrichtet mein Monsterfender die Schmutzarbeit


----------



## Sven_Kiel (25. Februar 2016)

fehlfokus schrieb:


> ..
> Sven, wieviele Regenshorts hattest du denn schon?


..fahre seit 2004 2-3mal die Woche....davon sicherlich jede 3te Woche Regen..im Herbst/Winter öfter. Im Schnitt halten meine Hosen 2-3 Jahre. Angefangen habe ich mit einer abgeschnittenen langen Tchiboregenhose...dann eine weitere abgeschnittene Tchibohose, dann die Endura, dann die Vaude, jetzt die Platzangst....und nun rate mal, welche bis jetzt am längsten gehalten hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (25. Februar 2016)

p.s.: richtig gut finde ich auch die Mavic Stratos H20...die fährt ein Kumpel von mir und ist damit sehr zufrieden. Stoff ist recht dünn aber auch alles gut verarbeitet und wasserdicht...geht vor allem über die Knie und rutscht nicht. Die Hose bekommt man teilweise auch schon für 60€...z.B. hier:
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/mavic-stratos-h2o-shorts-18813


----------



## fehlfokus (26. Februar 2016)

2–3 Jahre ist ja auch eigentlich okay, wenn man bedenkt welche Belastungen auf den Sitzbereich einwirken. Die Mavic sieht chic aus, wirkt aber etwas enger als die anderen Modelle(?). Ich werde die Endura noch dieses Jahr fahren und dann schauen, egal ob mit Loch oder offenen Nähten. Das Sauwetter sollte ja dann auch bald vorbei sein.


----------



## psychorad!cal (26. Februar 2016)

Hier noch die Speci Pant,absolut Dichtaber raschelt bisschen beim Uphill.

http://www.specialized.com/us/en/ftr/winter-apparel/mens-deflect/deflect-h2o-comp-mountain-short


----------



## xrated (26. Februar 2016)

vielleicht ist die was
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00O1CPPMQ


----------



## Starskie (1. März 2016)

habe beim decathlon die günstigste Regenhose gekauft und die Beine abgeschnitten. Klar werden die Beine Nass aber die zieht man schnell drüber wenn es ernst wird und das Packmaß und das Preis Leistugnsverhältnis ist unschlagbar...  
Da es eine kurze Hose ist habe ich bezüglich der Belüftung auch keine Probleme bisher gehabt


----------



## fehlfokus (1. März 2016)

Ach nee, soll schon eine "richtige" Hose sein, sonst kann ich mir auch ne Alditüte drumwickeln .


----------



## Starskie (2. März 2016)

Habe das genau so gesehen wie du aber das Resultat hat mich dann überzeugt. Bin mit der self made Hose schon über die Alpen und es hat wunderbar funktioniert


----------



## noocelo (8. Juli 2016)

so, wie sieht's denn aus hier? da das suppenwetter dieses jahr standard zu sein scheint, kann wer noch ein passendes höschen empfehlen? heisst: nur hinten dicht, weit geschnitten, kein rascheln, mit (verschließbaren) taschen, gerne längere beine und ohne aufscheuern der haut.


----------



## sp00n82 (22. Oktober 2016)

Endlich ist der Herbst da, hat hier jemand neue überragende Entdeckungen gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (22. Oktober 2016)

nö...aber meine Platzangst DFL ist immer noch am Arsch dicht und rutscht auch nicht:
https://www.platzangst.com/dflshorts-shorts-blau-2016


----------



## sp00n82 (22. Oktober 2016)

Hat aber immer noch keine Taschen. 
Der Thread hier war ja ursprünglich für ein recht spezielles Anwendungsgebiet gedacht, eben eine "normale" MTB-Shorts, die aber auch zumindest hinten wasserdicht ist. Und die ganzen (Überzieh-) Regenhosen wie Platzangst DFL, Vaude Spray, etc. mögen zwar gut sein im Regen Abhalten, passen aber nicht zu den Suchkriterien. Für manche sicherlich eine Alternative, aber für mich z.B. eben eher weniger.


----------



## Baxter75 (23. Oktober 2016)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Hat aber immer noch keine Taschen.
> Der Thread hier war ja ursprünglich für ein recht spezielles Anwendungsgebiet gedacht, eben eine "normale" MTB-Shorts, die aber auch zumindest hinten wasserdicht ist. Und die ganzen (Überzieh-) Regenhosen wie Platzangst DFL, Vaude Spray, etc. mögen zwar gut sein im Regen Abhalten, passen aber nicht zu den Suchkriterien. Für manche sicherlich eine Alternative, aber für mich z.B. eben eher weniger.



 Du willst halt fahren wenns von oben trocken ist und der Boden noch feucht/nass ,deshalb nur von hinten bzw am Hintern wasserdicht,,habe ich das richtig verstanden???


----------



## BjL (23. Oktober 2016)

O'NEAL All Mountain Mud Shorts.


----------



## decay (23. Oktober 2016)

Für sowas nehm ich die Ambush, die is DWR behandelt umd hält tatsächlich einiges ab, wenns richtig regnet Mavic H2O, hat auch 2 Taschen.
Sweet protection Mudride gibts noch, RF Agent ist günstig zu haben.


----------



## sp00n82 (23. Oktober 2016)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> Du willst halt fahren wenns von oben trocken ist und der Boden noch feucht/nass ,deshalb nur von hinten bzw am Hintern wasserdicht,,habe ich das richtig verstanden???


Sie kann auch ruhig komplett wasserdicht sein, aber es sollte halt keine Überziehhose sein. Die Tenn Hose hat das eigentlich perfekt ausgefüllt, leider löst sich die Hose nach ein paar Monaten immer von alleine auf.



decay schrieb:


> RF Agent ist günstig zu haben.


Wo? Finde die nur für 100€.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decay (23. Oktober 2016)

@sp00n82 sorry, meinte die für 90 gesehen zu haben, viel günstiger wird man die nicht kriegen. Bei Wiggle is sie für knapp unter 100 erhältlich. Wenn ich nicht schon ausgerüstet wäre würde ich mir die mal holen.
Die Ambush jedenfalls is für den Sommer zu viel, aber die letzten Tage war ich mit der sehr glücklich, sieht zwar nicht wasserdicht aus, aber kann recht viel ab. Die Agent is hoffentlich nochmal wärmer, vielleicht hol ich sie mir doch irgendwann im November mal.


----------



## sp00n82 (23. Oktober 2016)

Ich sehe, wir haben zwei sehr unterschiedliche Definitionen von "günstig". 
Letztendlich werd ich aber wohl doch mal eine Hose der 100€-Kategorie ausprobieren müssen. Richtige Angebote findet man für diese recht kleine Nische ja nicht.


----------



## decay (23. Oktober 2016)

Naja, falscher Sport für Geschenke, ich versuch sowas auch nicht zum regulären Preis zu kaufen. Für die Mavic habe ich mal 75 bezahlt, die war ihr Geld wert.
Mein Kumpel liebt seine Endura, warum fällt die aus?


----------



## Baxter75 (23. Oktober 2016)

decay schrieb:


> Naja, falscher Sport für Geschenke, ich versuch sowas auch nicht zum regulären Preis zu kaufen. Für die Mavic habe ich mal 75 bezahlt, die war ihr Geld wert.
> Mein Kumpel liebt seine Endura, warum fällt die aus?



Welche Endura???


----------



## decay (23. Oktober 2016)

Sollte die genannte MT500 Spray Baggy sein.


----------



## sp00n82 (23. Oktober 2016)

decay schrieb:


> Naja, falscher Sport für Geschenke, ich versuch sowas auch nicht zum regulären Preis zu kaufen. Für die Mavic habe ich mal 75 bezahlt, die war ihr Geld wert.
> Mein Kumpel liebt seine Endura, warum fällt die aus?


Meine normalen Hosen hab ich bisher alle unter 50€ kaufen können. Aber je kleiner das Angebot ist, desto kleiner ist halt auch die Chance auf Schnäppchen.
Die Endura (MT500) ist zumindest bei mir auch nicht raus, aber hier gabs ein paar negative Berichte. Und preislich bewegt sie sich ja auf dem selben Niveau.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (23. Oktober 2016)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Hat aber immer noch keine Taschen.
> Der Thread hier war ja ursprünglich für ein recht spezielles Anwendungsgebiet gedacht, eben eine "normale" MTB-Shorts, die aber auch zumindest hinten wasserdicht ist. Und die ganzen (Überzieh-) Regenhosen wie Platzangst DFL, Vaude Spray, etc. mögen zwar gut sein im Regen Abhalten, passen aber nicht zu den Suchkriterien. Für manche sicherlich eine Alternative, aber für mich z.B. eben eher weniger.
> ..
> Meine normalen Hosen hab ich bisher alle unter 50€ kaufen können. Aber je kleiner das Angebot ist, desto kleiner ist halt auch die Chance auf Schnäppchen.
> Die Endura (MT500) ist zumindest bei mir auch nicht raus, aber hier gabs ein paar negative Berichte. Und preislich bewegt sie sich ja auf dem selben Niveau.


...träum weiter, die Endura gabs noch nie für unter 50€, geschweige denn 80€, eigentlich gibts meines Wissens keine wasserdichten Regenshorts, die vorne normal sind bzw. durchlässig...eigentlich versteh ich den Sinn auch nicht, denn von vorne bekomme ich ja auch den ganzen Schmonz vom Vorderrad/Vordermann auf die Beine gekleistert. 

Was ich auch nicht verstehe, ist, dass Du an der Hose Taschen brauchst. Das Problem ist eigentlich fast immer bei den Regenhosen, dass sie trotz Gummi oder Klett irgendwann rutschen, durchhängen und man permanent hochziehen muss...so reissen sie auch recht schnell am Arsch auf.

Ich würde mir eher parallel eine Regenjacke anschaffen, die über eine seitl. oder hintere Tasche verfügt. Die DFL lässt sich im Übrigen auch bei normalen Ausfahrten im Herbst gut benutzen, weil sie nicht dick aufträgt und einen prima Wind-/Schlammschutz bildet.

edit:
unter 50€ würde ich mal ein Auge auf diese Regenhose werfen:
https://www.decathlon.de/fahrrad-regenhose-city-700-erwachsene-schwarz-weiß-id_8343757.html

ggf. würde ich sie selber kürzen oder zum Türken zum Schneidern bringen...ist dann deutlich unter dem Budget und verfügt auch über Taschen ;-)


----------



## sp00n82 (23. Oktober 2016)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> eigentlich versteh ich den Sinn auch nicht, denn von vorne bekomme ich ja auch den ganzen Schmonz vom Vorderrad/Vordermann auf die Beine gekleistert.


Der Sinn ist, dass ich nicht gerne einen nassen Hintern habe. Wenn es so extrem wird, dass ich auch von vorne komplett eingesaut bin, dann ziehe ich momentan sowieso eine lange Überzieh-Regenhose drüber. Es geht hier nicht um Wasser von oben, sondern Wasser von unten. Wenn ich bereits durch das Hochfahren eine nasse Hose habe, wird das Runter- und Nachhause-Fahren nicht allzu lustig.



> Was ich auch nicht verstehe, ist, dass Du an der Hose Taschen brauchst. Das Problem ist eigentlich fast immer bei den Regenhosen, dass sie trotz Gummi oder Klett irgendwann rutschen, durchhängen und man permanent hochziehen muss...so reissen sie auch recht schnell am Arsch auf.
> 
> Ich würde mir eher parallel eine Regenjacke anschaffen, die über eine seitl. oder hintere Tasche verfügt. Die DFL lässt sich im Übrigen auch bei normalen Ausfahrten im Herbst gut benutzen, weil sie nicht dick aufträgt und einen prima Wind-/Schlammschutz bildet.


Taschen für z.B. Taschentücher und MP3-Player, die zwei hab ich immer dabei und griffbereit. Und vielleicht auch mal Geld oder sonstiges Zeug (Handy) zwischenlagern. Das mit dem Rutschen oder Runterhängen konnte ich übrigens bei noch keiner Regenhose beobachten, kA warum das der Fall sein sollte.
Eine Regenjacke geht auch vollkommen am Thema vorbei. Wie gesagt, Wasser von unten und nicht von oben. Wieso sollte ich mir bei dem jetzigen Wetter eine Regenjacke zum Hochfahren anziehen.


Das mit den 50€ war ja auch nur ein Beispiel für meine bisherigen erfolgreichen Schnäppchen-Käufe. Die gibt es in dem Segment wie erwähnt ja so gut wie gar nicht.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (24. Oktober 2016)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Der Sinn ist, dass ich nicht gerne einen nassen Hintern habe. Wenn es so extrem wird, dass ich auch von vorne komplett eingesaut bin, dann ziehe ich momentan sowieso eine lange Überzieh-Regenhose drüber. Es geht hier nicht um Wasser von oben, sondern Wasser von unten. Wenn ich bereits durch das Hochfahren eine nasse Hose habe, wird das Runter- und Nachhause-Fahren nicht allzu lustig.
> 
> 
> Taschen für z.B. Taschentücher und MP3-Player, die zwei hab ich immer dabei und griffbereit. Und vielleicht auch mal Geld oder sonstiges Zeug (Handy) zwischenlagern. Das mit dem Rutschen oder Runterhängen konnte ich übrigens bei noch keiner Regenhose beobachten, kA warum das der Fall sein sollte.
> ...



Okay, mit der langen Regenhose fahre ich nur bei Extrem-Wetter, ansonsten würde ich immer eher zur kurzen greifen, weil ich nicht abschwitzen möchte. Ich fahr allerdings in der Regel auch mit einer langen Lycrahose unter und hab eine kurze Regenhose drüber...es spielt dabei auch keine Rolle, von wo das Wasser seitlich, oben, unten kommt...komische Logik, denn in jedem Fall schleudert der Dreck auch nach vorne, seitlich oben wenn alles siffig ist.

Ähem...Taschentücher und Mp3.player benutze ich allerdings nicht beim biken...hab ich noch nie gebraucht...Näs-chen schnaube ich mir so aus...lernt man so beim Radsport, Finger drauf und drücken... und irgendein anderes Zeugs habe ich immer im Rucksack. Musik hör ich zuhause, hat im Wald nix zu suchen..da will ich meine Ruhe haben. Warum Du eine Regenjacke brauchst, wenn Du irgendwo hochfährst?...Stell Dir vor, irgendwann musst Du auch nochmal irgendwo runter fahren und es wird dann kalt ....Es bietet sich übrigens für solche Fälle an, eine Regenjacke vorher im Rucksack zu verstauen, um anschliessend bei der Abfahrt nicht auszukühlen. Aber wahrscheinlich kommt bei Dir die Kälte wohl auch jetzt eher von unten? ;-)

Aber wie auch immer...viel Erfolg beim Suchen...


----------



## Girl (24. Oktober 2016)

@sp00n82 Ich kann deine Gründe verstehen und hatte mir vor ein paar Jahren die MT500 gekauft. Die Funktion ist soweit gegeben das der Hintern von aussen trocken bleibt aber dennoch wird es recht feucht durch den eigenen Schweiß. Zum Anfang konnte ich ncht genau definieren ob das Wasser von aussen oder innen kommt, es ist nunmal eine Plasiktüte am Hintern und die Belüftung an den Beinen reicht da nicht aus. Ich ziehe die Hose nach dem Regen an oder wenn noch ein kleiner Schauer in Aussicht ist, sonst kann sie mir einfach zu wenig. In einer normalen Baggy hat es 2min gedauert bis der Arsch nass war, in der MT500 sind es 5min wenn die Jacke nicht entsprechend schützt.

Es gibt übrigens Fahrtechniken wo man nur mit dem Hinterrad durch die Pfütze fährt und man somit keinen Dreck oder Wasser vom Vorderrad abbekommt  Das macht manchmal auch den Reiz auf solchen Touren aus.

Die Taschen sind sinnvoll für was kleines wenn man sie nicht im Rucksack verstauen möchte oder das Trikot keine Möglichkeiten dafür bietet.

Das Thema Regenhose über Unterwäsche lassen wir lieber 

Fazit für mich: Im Herbst kommt ein gescheites "Schutzblech" an Hinterrad und im Sommer ist es mir relativ egal, Herbst ist mal eine kurze Zeit um die MT500 zu fahren.

Die Mudshort von Oneal hatte ich auch getestet, an der ist nichts was den Namen wasserdicht verdient.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decay (24. Oktober 2016)

Grad noch eine entdeckt, allerdings auch ned im Budget  7Mesh Revo 

Kannst ja auch einfach mal mit Imprägnierung versuchen sonst. 

Das Schwitzen in der Regenhose ist bei der Mavic noch erträglich, fahr die oft mit ner 3/4 Bib drunter, jedenfalls viel besser als obenrum z.B. mit einer Hardshelljacke.


----------



## Baxter75 (24. Oktober 2016)

Das schwitzen wird man eh nie los werden in Regenhosen bzw in Hosen die am Hintern Spritz geschützt sind ..Wobei man wieder  unterscheiden muss ,jeder hat nen anderes empfinden bzw schwitzt anders


----------



## Sven_Kiel (24. Oktober 2016)

Girl schrieb:


> @sp00n82 Ich kann deine Gründe verstehen und hatte mir vor ein paar Jahren die MT500 gekauft. Die Funktion ist soweit gegeben das der Hintern von aussen trocken bleibt aber dennoch wird es recht feucht durch den eigenen Schweiß. Zum Anfang konnte ich ncht genau definieren ob das Wasser von aussen oder innen kommt, es ist nunmal eine Plasiktüte am Hintern und die Belüftung an den Beinen reicht da nicht aus. Ich ziehe die Hose nach dem Regen an oder wenn noch ein kleiner Schauer in Aussicht ist, sonst kann sie mir einfach zu wenig. In einer normalen Baggy hat es 2min gedauert bis der Arsch nass war, in der MT500 sind es 5min wenn die Jacke nicht entsprechend schützt.
> 
> Es gibt übrigens Fahrtechniken wo man nur mit dem Hinterrad durch die Pfütze fährt und man somit keinen Dreck oder Wasser vom Vorderrad abbekommt  Das macht manchmal auch den Reiz auf solchen Touren aus.
> 
> ...



Ich hatte auch die kurze MT 500. Geschwitzt habe ich aber weniger als bei einer langen geschlossenen Regenhose. Ich weiss auch nicht wo Du wohnst aber bei uns ist der Regen meist so stark, dass Du überall Pfützen und nassen Schlamm im Herbst hast, da kann man nicht andauernd mit dem Wheelie durch ;-)...
Regenhose als Aufbewahrungsort für Kleinigkeiten...hmmh...was soll da rein?
Ich erleb das oft, dass bei uns Leute ohne Rucksack mitfahren und dem nötigen Werkzeug, Schlauch etc. und keiner funktionierenden Pumpe...bzw. maximal einen Schlauch + Pumpe in der hinteren Trikottasche.
Meistens hab ich dann alles dabei incl. Medipack, Dämpferpumpe, Kabelbinder, Ersatzbeläge, Schaltaugen.
Der Rucksack ist aus meiner Sicht der geeignetere Platz für gewisse Dinge und sollte immer mit geführt werden, um den Notfall während einer Tour abzudecken.

Du schreibst "Unterhose"? Du weisst schon, dass ich eine gepolsterte Lycrahose/lange Bibshorts meine, oder?
;-)

Mich persönlich würden "Schutzbleche" beim Trailbiken stören, da sie doch ziemliche störend sind und ständig verrutschen (li./re.). Warum bringst du nicht einfach zwei Mudguards an? Ich fahr zugegebenermassen ohne die Dinge, weil ich kein Problem damit habe, mal dreckig zu werden.


----------



## Girl (24. Oktober 2016)

Ich sag doch, Untwerwäsche 

Wenn man ein paar Stunden unterwegs ist und es am Vortag oder in der Nacht geregnet hat will ich nicht mit Regenmontur fahren! Da geht es einfach um den Fall das mich ein paar Pfützen nicht stören sollen wenn man durchsurft. Beim Sutzblecht gibt es auch Varianten die funktionieren ohne verrutschen und ein Mudguard bringt hinten nichts ausser  mir fällt nichts ein.

Ich rede von Kleinigkeiten die in eine Hosentasche sollen um nicht jedesmal den Rucksack abzunehmen.

Die Short soll sein wie eine normale Baggy mit etwas Wasserschutz am Heck für die etwas bodenfeuchten Tage.


----------



## noocelo (24. Oktober 2016)

decay schrieb:


> 7Mesh Revo


225,- dollar ...  ... und die o'neal ist doch nicht wasserdicht? 
@BjL hast du die im einsatz?


----------



## Sven_Kiel (24. Oktober 2016)

Passt schon @Girl ...wenn es am Tag vorher geregnet hat, zieh ich mir halt schnell ne kurze Regenhose über statt das Schutzblech anzuschnallen. Letzendlich ja wurst, Hauptsache Mann/Girl bleibt trocken.

Solche Shorts wie Du sie beschreibst, hätte ich aber trotzdem auch gerne..."etwas Wasserschutz" habe ich übrigens mit meiner Royal Racing F-Tech Short. Sie reicht für die meisten Schauer aus...hat hinten so ein DWR-coating (durable water repellent), was das Wasser abperlen lässt.
http://gipfelwelt.net/glossar/dwr-beschichtung/

Mittlerweile ist meine Royal Racing nur 5 Jahre alt und das "coating" löst sich langsam auf.
Leider wird diese Hose nicht mehr hergestellt und ich suche aktuell was ähnliches...witzigerweise bin ich auf eine Damenhose bei einem meiner Lieblingsläden gestossen...vielleicht ist das was für Dich:
http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=70&products_id=15600

Gruß

edit..oder hier sowas:
https://www.bergfreunde.de/endura-hummvee-short-radhose/
https://www.bergfreunde.de/endura-hummvee-lite-short-radhose/


----------



## decay (24. Oktober 2016)

noocelo schrieb:


> 225,- dollar ...  ... und die o'neal ist doch nicht wasserdicht?
> @BjL hast du die im einsatz?



Hehe, jo, dachte ich mir auch  Sieht noch nichtmal gut aus.


----------



## BjL (24. Oktober 2016)

noocelo schrieb:


> 225,- dollar ...  ... und die o'neal ist doch nicht wasserdicht?
> @BjL hast du die im einsatz?



Ich habe die O'NEAL hier, ja.


----------



## noocelo (24. Oktober 2016)

Girl schrieb:


> Die Mudshort von Oneal hatte ich auch getestet, an der ist nichts was den Namen wasserdicht verdient.


... und, teilst du die einschätzung oder ist sie (hinten) dicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Girl (24. Oktober 2016)

noocelo schrieb:


> ... und, teilst du die einschätzung oder ist sie (hinten) dicht?


?


----------



## noocelo (24. Oktober 2016)

frage ging an @BjL


----------



## BjL (24. Oktober 2016)

noocelo schrieb:


> ... und, teilst du die einschätzung oder ist sie (hinten) dicht?



Die Mud Shorts ist am Hintern dicht.
Guggst du hier von innen:





Ich habe die Hose mal unfreiwillig im Regen testen können, vorne ist die nicht dicht.
Sie hat vorne zwei Belüftungen mit Reißverschluss und auch 2 Taschen.

Ich finde sie trägt sich recht angenehm und erfüllt genau den Zweck den Modder am Hintern nicht durchzulassen. Getestet im Bikepark.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (24. Oktober 2016)

BjL schrieb:


> Die Mud Shorts ist am Hintern dicht.
> Guggst du hier von innen:
> Anhang anzeigen 540169
> 
> ...


Macht einen guten Eindruck ..  Wie fällt die Hose denn aus? Was für eine Grösse hast Du?


----------



## KaskiaRacing (24. Oktober 2016)

Ich hatte mal die Endura MT500 und habe die ziemlich bald wieder umgetauscht, weil am Hintern das Wasser von unten durchkam. Dazu hat die Hose am Bund hinten einen Stretch Einsatz, der nicht wasserdicht ist. Auch das ist dämlich. Ich habe mir dann die schon erwähnte RF Agent Winter Shorts gegönnt und die ist bisher supergut. Trägt sich wie eine normale Short und ist wasserdicht, vorn und hinten. Man kann am Hosenbund (Knie) noch ein Innenfutter zuzurren, so dass kein Wasser/Wind etc eindringen kann. Finde ich ein nettes Detail. Die Hose ist super verarbeitet und kein Vergleich zu der Endura Hose. Da verliert die Endurahose einiges, trotz eines ähnlichen Ausgangspreises. Taschen hat die Hose auch, auch mit gedichtetem Reissverschluss.

Vielleicht hilfts jemandem auf der Suche nach einer guten Hose, auch wenn der Preis ziemlich sportlich ist mit ursprunglichen 130 Euro...


----------



## aemkei77 (24. Oktober 2016)

Ich steck einen Assaver an den Sattel und der Arsch bleibt relativ trocken, regenhose mag ich nicht wegen dem schwitzen   
Vorne Marshguard sowieso
gesendet von unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BjL (24. Oktober 2016)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Macht einen guten Eindruck ..  Wie fällt die Hose denn aus? Was für eine Grösse hast Du?



Bin 1,82 groß, nicht ganz so schlank habe die Hose in W36/EU 52 laut Etikett.

Sitzt am Bund bequem, der integrierte Gürtel kann noch etwas enger gestellt werden.

Die Beinlänge geht mir bis knapp übers Knie.


----------



## Belchenradler (24. Oktober 2016)

in diesem Thread wurde schon viel über die "Endura MT500" geschrieben. Es gibt die MT500 aktuell als Waterproof, als Spray und als Burner, in verschieden Längen, außerdem ggf. mit verschiedenen Innenhosen. Ob alle immer vom gleichen Modell (bzw. der gleichen Kombi) reden, wenn sie pauschal "MT500" meinen?

Habe mir neulich eine Endura Waterproof in lang, eine Spray in lang und eine Spray in 3/4 zugelegt, ausserdem eine Endura Innenhose (8-Panele Netz Boxershort der 400er Serie).

Die Spray in lang habe ich gestern auf dem Chinesentrail - so ein richtig typischer Matschtrail am Bodensee (Gehrenberg) getestet. Sie erfüllte bei 5-7°C voll ihren Zweck. Der Uphill auf Forstwegen, geht dank Belüftungsöffnungen ohne sich tot zu schwitzen und der Downhill erfolgte durch gewaltigen Matsch und tiefe Schlammlöcher, ohne hinten Nass zu werden. Knieprotektoren (RF) lassen sich unter, oder über der Hose anziehen. Auf dem Heimweg hatte es dann noch angefangen leicht zu regnen, auch kein Problem.

Heute, bei + 12°C im Schwarzwald, erfüllte die Spray in 3/4 ebenso ihren Zweck. Sie ist deutlich luftiger. Streift man nasse Büsche perlen die Wassertropfen schön ab und hinten bleibt sie von aussen trocken. Von innen bleibt bei mir ein Polster nie wirklich trocken, egal ob beim Rennrad, beim XC-Hardtail, oder beim Enduro. Wer da nie schwitzt ist zu langsam!   Ich hatte aber zumindest nicht das Gefühl wesentlich mehr zu schwitzen als sonst ...


----------



## sp00n82 (26. Oktober 2016)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Okay, mit der langen Regenhose fahre ich nur bei Extrem-Wetter, ansonsten würde ich immer eher zur kurzen greifen, weil ich nicht abschwitzen möchte. Ich fahr allerdings in der Regel auch mit einer langen Lycrahose unter und hab eine kurze Regenhose drüber...es spielt dabei auch keine Rolle, von wo das Wasser seitlich, oben, unten kommt...komische Logik, denn in jedem Fall schleudert der Dreck auch nach vorne, seitlich oben wenn alles siffig ist.
> 
> Ähem...Taschentücher und Mp3.player benutze ich allerdings nicht beim biken...hab ich noch nie gebraucht...Näs-chen schnaube ich mir so aus...lernt man so beim Radsport, Finger drauf und drücken... und irgendein anderes Zeugs habe ich immer im Rucksack. Musik hör ich zuhause, hat im Wald nix zu suchen..da will ich meine Ruhe haben. Warum Du eine Regenjacke brauchst, wenn Du irgendwo hochfährst?...Stell Dir vor, irgendwann musst Du auch nochmal irgendwo runter fahren und es wird dann kalt ....Es bietet sich übrigens für solche Fälle an, eine Regenjacke vorher im Rucksack zu verstauen, um anschliessend bei der Abfahrt nicht auszukühlen. Aber wahrscheinlich kommt bei Dir die Kälte wohl auch jetzt eher von unten? ;-)
> 
> Aber wie auch immer...viel Erfolg beim Suchen...


Das ist zwar schön für dich, aber schreibe mir doch bitte nicht vor, wie ich zu fahren habe, ok? Keine Taschen sind ein No-Go, Punkt, Ende, Aus. Dass es für dich wunderbar funktioniert, glaube ich dir gerne, aber versuche hier nicht irgendwelche Gründe zu konstruieren, warum das auch bei mir so sein sollte.

Die Regenjacke habe ich dabei, wenn es Regnen könnte. Die missbrauche ich nicht bei normalen Wetter, dafür war sie mir zu teuer. Und/oder zu kalt. Und wenn ich mir meine Hosen nach der Fahrt anschaue, sind sie unten/hinten in den meisten Fällen um einiges dreckiger als von vorne. Von daher macht der Schutz in genau dieser Region eben durchaus Sinn.


Und nun, zurück zur Diskussion, die sich ja erfreulicherweise nichtsdestotrotz entwickelt hat.
Zur MT500: eigentlich fällt ja nur die Spray in die Kategorie hier. Die MT500 Burner ist eine normale Shorts, und die Waterproof ist eher als Überziehhose konzipiert (keine Seitentaschen, kleines Packmaß).


----------



## Sven_Kiel (26. Oktober 2016)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> .
> Und nun, zurück zur Diskussion, die sich ja erfreulicherweise nichtsdestotrotz entwickelt hat.
> Zur MT500: eigentlich fällt ja nur die Spray in die Kategorie hier. Die MT500 Burner ist eine normale Shorts, und die Waterproof ist eher als Überziehhose konzipiert (keine Seitentaschen, kleines Packmaß).



ähh, Deine Diskussion ist das ja nun nicht alleine auch wenn Du diesen Thread gekapert haben magst und Ihn als Deinen betrachtest.

Aber Du hast das schon richtig erkannt und Dir die eigenen Fragen ja schon selber beantwortet: nur die "Spray" hat dieses "rear stretch waterproof panel" (wobei es scheissegal ist ob man nun eine andere Hose mit einem DWR-Panel nimmt, die tut das Gleiche).

und ja... die "Waterproof" ist eine reine Regenhose zum Überziehen und ein kleiner wichtiger Hinweis für Dich: die "Waterproof" hat hinten sehr wohl hinten eine kleine Tasche und passt somit in Dein Beuteschema ;-)


----------



## Baxter75 (26. Oktober 2016)

Komisch die Lange MT500 Waterproof hat diese Tasche nicht


----------



## sp00n82 (26. Oktober 2016)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> ähh, Deine Diskussion ist das ja nun nicht alleine auch wenn Du diesen Thread gekapert haben magst und Ihn als Deinen betrachtest.
> 
> Aber Du hast das schon richtig erkannt und Dir die eigenen Fragen ja schon selber beantwortet: nur die "Spray" hat dieses "rear stretch waterproof panel" (wobei es scheissegal ist ob man nun eine andere Hose mit einem DWR-Panel nimmt, die tut das Gleiche).
> 
> und ja... die "Waterproof" ist eine reine Regenhose zum Überziehen und ein kleiner wichtiger Hinweis für Dich: die "Waterproof" hat hinten sehr wohl hinten eine kleine Tasche und passt somit in Dein Beuteschema ;-)


Könntest du bitte die persönlichen Angriffe lassen? Ich habe diesen Thread nicht "gekarpert", und es ist auch nicht "meine" Diskussion, sondern ich habe mich lediglich auf das ursprüngliche Thema bezogen.

Ich bin mir im Übrigen auch nicht sicher, welche Frage ich mir selbst beantwortet haben soll (schließlich kam sie nicht von mir), aber laut Produktseite hat die MT 500 Waterproof tatsächlich eine Tasche hinten (Bild 2). Aber vielleicht sollte ich für dich noch näher definieren, dass eine brauchbare Hose mindestens zwei Seitentaschen haben sollte.

Dieses passiv aggressive Angekacke geht mir übrigens auf den Keks.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (26. Oktober 2016)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Könntest du bitte die persönlichen Angriffe lassen? Ich habe diesen Thread nicht "gekarpert", und es ist auch nicht "meine" Diskussion, sondern ich habe mich lediglich auf das ursprüngliche Thema bezogen.
> 
> Ich bin mir im Übrigen auch nicht sicher, welche Frage ich mir selbst beantwortet haben soll (schließlich kam sie nicht von mir), aber laut Produktseite hat die MT 500 Waterproof tatsächlich eine Tasche hinten (Bild 2). Aber vielleicht sollte ich für dich noch näher definieren, dass eine brauchbare Hose mindestens zwei Seitentaschen haben sollte.
> 
> Dieses passiv aggressive Angekacke geht mir übrigens auf den Keks.


Oh mann...ich wollte Dir doch nur heeeelllllfen. Wenn Du Dich schon deshalb angegriffen fühlst, entspann Dich besser mal und mach ein Antiaggressiontraining oder geh biken. Ob eine "brauchbare Hose zwei Taschen hat" ist ja wohl deine Definition und ansonsten ist dieser thread eh schon so gut wie tot, den Du mit:


sp00n82 schrieb:


> Endlich ist der Herbst da, hat hier jemand neue überragende Entdeckungen gemacht?


wieder zum Leben erweckt bzw. thematisch "gekapert" hast..das ist eine saloppe Umgangsform und ungefähr so ernst zu nehmen wie Captain Ahab auf der Bounty..noch Fragen?
So..jetzt hast Du es geschafft und ich bin auch angepisst. Rest deshalb gerne per PM oder geh mal in den Keller zum Lachen.


----------



## sp00n82 (27. Oktober 2016)

Wenn du helfen möchtest, dann solltest du erstmal diesen herabsetzenden Unterton aus deinem Vokabular streichen. Damit machst du übrigens grad so weiter.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (27. Oktober 2016)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Wenn du helfen möchtest, dann solltest du erstmal diesen herabsetzenden Unterton aus deinem Vokabular streichen. Damit machst du übrigens grad so weiter.


naja.sorry...mit Deinen Ausführungen wie ich was zu schreiben habe, zeigst Du ja wohl deutlich, dass Du ziemlich gereizt und rechthaberisch bist. Darfst Du auch gerne bitte unterlassen. Mein Hinweis mit der kleinen Tasche bei der "waterproof" war durchaus ernstgemeint, sollte nicht so rüberkommen. Es gibt hier übrigens durchaus user, die sich für solche kleinen Hinweise bedanken. ;-) Vielleicht auch mal für Dich ein Tip zum nachdenken.

So..nun lass gut sein. Peace, Schwamm drüber. Ich hoffe, Du findest Deine Hose. Ich finde die "Waterproof" wirklich interessant.


----------



## noocelo (27. Oktober 2016)

»lass' mir das letzte wort und halt' die fresse«


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (27. Oktober 2016)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> naja.sorry...mit Deinen Ausführungen wie ich was zu schreiben habe, zeigst Du ja wohl deutlich, dass Du ziemlich gereizt und rechthaberisch bist. Darfst Du auch gerne bitte unterlassen. Mein Hinweis mit der kleinen Tasche bei der "waterproof" war durchaus ernstgemeint, sollte nicht so rüberkommen. Es gibt hier übrigens durchaus user, die sich für solche kleinen Hinweise bedanken. ;-) Vielleicht auch mal für Dich ein Tip zum nachdenken.
> 
> So..nun lass gut sein. Peace, Schwamm drüber. Ich hoffe, Du findest Deine Hose. Ich finde die "Waterproof" wirklich interessant.


Soll ich jetzt wirklich alle Stellen ausführen, an denen du - vielleicht unabsichtlich, vielleicht mit voller Absicht - dich herablassend geäußert hast? Das ist mir jetzt zu blöd, offensichtlich kommen wir auf keinen gemeinsamen persönlichen Nenner mehr, von daher willkommen auf meiner bisher leeren Ignoreliste. Herzlichen Glückwunsch, du bist der erste.

Der Hinweis auf die Tasche bei der Waterproof war übrigens auch von mir ernst gemeint (jemand anders hatte dir da widersprochen).


----------



## Sven_Kiel (27. Oktober 2016)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Soll ich jetzt wirklich alle Stellen ausführen, an denen du - vielleicht unabsichtlich, vielleicht mit voller Absicht - dich herablassend geäußert hast? Das ist mir jetzt zu blöd, offensichtlich kommen wir auf keinen gemeinsamen persönlichen Nenner mehr, von daher willkommen auf meiner bisher leeren Ignoreliste. Herzlichen Glückwunsch, du bist der erste.
> 
> Der Hinweis auf die Tasche bei der Waterproof war übrigens auch von mir ernst gemeint (jemand anders hatte dir da widersprochen).


Das tut mir echt leid für Dich...Gute Besserung!
Du hast aber recht. Ich habe Dir angeboten das Persönliche per Pm auszutragen aber Du wolltest Deine Empfindlichkeiten lieber öffentlich austragen. Wie auch immer gefällt mir Deine Nase auch nicht, zumal ich es ziemlich mies finde, wenn man in die ausgestreckte Hand  schei##t wie Du es ja wohl gerade gemacht hast, ohne es zu merken. Deshalb Glückwunsch: du bist auch mein erster ignore.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (27. Oktober 2016)

noocelo schrieb:


> »lass' mir das letzte wort und halt' die fresse«


Misch Dich da nicht immer ein sonst schick ich Dich zum BDR


----------



## noocelo (27. Oktober 2016)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Tip


imperativ-regler runter. alternativ: kopp komplett zu.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (27. Oktober 2016)

hat sich erledigt.


----------



## BjL (27. Oktober 2016)

Worum geht's hier eigentlich?


----------



## noocelo (27. Oktober 2016)

um kinderstuben. und deren qualität. 

aber: egal. weiter!


----------



## Sven_Kiel (27. Oktober 2016)

das sagt der Richtige


----------



## noocelo (27. Oktober 2016)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> So..nun lass gut sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (22. November 2016)

Die Race Face Ambush gibts gerade bei Hibike in L (rot) und S (navy) für 60€.
http://www.hibike.de/race-face-ambush-hose-kurz-herren-hose-pS5ed9d9f6bb53d3c343ac2f215fc35b4e

Hab jetzt einfach mal eine bestellt.


----------



## decay (24. November 2016)

Und ich hab mir die Agent Winter Short jetzt doch geholt und was soll ich sagen, top Teil. Die Mavic H2O war schon recht cool, die Agent ist wie die RF Ambush geschnitten, man schwitzt kaum in der Hose, am Beinabschluß hat man die Möglichkeit sie an den Oberschenkeln abzudichten durch einen Gummizug was ganz praktisch ist, weils da dann nicht reinziehen kann. Dicht is das Ding auch, Schoner passen drunter, Lärm macht sie sicher nicht mehr als die Ambush, zwei Taschen ausreichend für ein Phablet, wasserdicht scheint sie auch zu sein, Top-Bux!

Die Mavic werd ich jetzt als Regenhose für den Sommer in den Rucksack packen, dafür ist die perfekt.


----------



## sp00n82 (24. November 2016)

Die Ambush hab ich heute bekommen, fand ich aber leider jetzt nicht so überzeugend.
In Ermangelung von genug nassem Boden hab ich mich einfach ein paar Minuten auf ein nasses Handtuch gesetzt.  So quasi als Ersatz für einen vermatschten Sattel. Da ging dann leider recht schnell die Nässe durch. Unter Umständen war der Test mit den nassen Handtuch doch zuviel des Guten, aber so weit hergeholt stelle ich mir das auch nicht vor.

Für Regenfahrten an sich wäre sie allerdings auch nicht geeignet, da die Belüftungsstreifen auf der Vorderseite komplett durchlässig sind (man kann da durch schauen). Auch wenn sie mit "8000mm Waterproof" beschrieben wird.


@decay
Hast du die Agent irgendwo günstig gekriegt?


----------



## lxtrasher (25. November 2016)

decay schrieb:


> ... am Beinabschluß hat man die Möglichkeit sie an den Oberschenkeln abzudichten durch einen Gummizug was ganz praktisch ist, weils da dann nicht reinziehen kann. Dicht is das Ding auch, Schoner passen drunter, Lärm macht sie sicher nicht mehr als die Ambush, zwei Taschen ausreichend für ein Phablet, wasserdicht scheint sie auch zu sein, Top-Bux!



Kann das nur bestätigen. Hab die Agent Winter jetzt auf ~4 Touren zwischen je 2 und 4 Stunden gefahren. Temperaturen waren jeweils zwischen 0°C und 10°C und der Untergrund megafeucht, bei einer Tour ab und an mal Nässe von oben. Alles trocken geblieben, kein Schwitzgefühl entstanden. Details zum Gummizug: Vor dem Beinende teilt sich die Hose in einen äußeren und einen inneren Teil. Den inneren kann man mit Gummizug fest um's Bein schnüren, der äußere flattert munter drüber und vom inneren sieht man nix. Bei mir (175cm, Gr. M) geht die innere bis in die Kniekehle. Dort zieh ich den Gummizug fest und krieg den Knieschoner drüber. Der äußere Teil liegt dann knapp über'm Schoner. Und wie @decay  sagte, dadurch hält die super dicht und kein Wind zieht rein. Auch geil: Um die Hüfte ist innen ein ca. 10cm breiter, dickerer Bund der leicht angerauht ist und da noch etwas wärmt aber nix schwitzen lässt. Der Preis hat mich zunächst abeschreckt, hab sie aber probehalber bestellt und noch nie eine so perfekt sitzende Hose gehabt!
Fazit: Kaufempfehlung! Die Hose kann man sicher bis zum Sommer durchfahren.


----------



## decay (25. November 2016)

@spoon82 ich hab 109€ bezahlt bei BC, schon viel Geld, aber die Qualität scheint ok zu sein, mal sehen wie es nach einer Saison aussieht. Irgendwo gammelten auch kleine Größen für 95€ rum und hier ist sie mit Lieferzeit für 95 (https://www.cyclestore.com.de/racef...gclid=CPysvJS9w9ACFfEK0wod8H4BZQ&gclsrc=aw.ds).

Hab mich damit abgefunden ein scheiss Hobby zu haben 

Zu der Ambush noch, die ist halt water repellant, also abweisend und irgendwie DWR behandelt, dass die nass wird wenn man sich auf ein nasses Handtuch setzt ist schon klar, aber für normale Touren die nicht im Regen stattfinden und man Spritzwasser hat bleibt der Hintern trocken bei mir.


----------



## sp00n82 (27. November 2016)

Die Agent gibts jetzt für 54€ bei Hibike. Leider nur in S, und nachdem mir die obige Ambush in S schon nicht gepasst hat, wird mir die wohl leider auch nicht passen. Aber vielleicht passts ja für jemand anderen.


// Edit
Und schon wieder weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (1. Dezember 2016)

TOP Short - heute mit 25 % Rabatt für 89,96 Euro!

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/vaude-minaki-ii-shorts-550103/wg_id-1413
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/vaude-minaki-ii-shorts-550089/wg_id-1413


----------



## decay (1. Dezember 2016)

Liebe die Agent, heute bei 4C bissl über 2h mit ner langen Windstopper-Bib drunter sogar fast bissl geschwitzt unter der Hose, aber weit davon entfernt, dass es nass war von innen.


----------



## xSophie (1. Dezember 2016)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> p.s.: richtig gut finde ich auch die Mavic Stratos H20...die fährt ein Kumpel von mir und ist damit sehr zufrieden. Stoff ist recht dünn aber auch alles gut verarbeitet und wasserdicht...geht vor allem über die Knie und rutscht nicht. Die Hose bekommt man teilweise auch schon für 60€...z.B. hier:
> http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/mavic-stratos-h2o-shorts-18813



Ewww :X Die ist ja mal voll Retro ¬\


----------



## decay (1. Dezember 2016)

xSophie schrieb:


> Ewww :X Die ist ja mal voll Retro ¬\



Ne, die is ganz cool live  Find die sehr gut.


----------



## sp00n82 (21. Februar 2017)

Die MT500 Spray gibts heute für 55€ bei Hibike (momentan noch alle Größen verfügbar).
http://www.hibike.de/hibike-hotdeal-n5261096d634cc


Die Race Face Agent hat jetzt bei mir inzwischen 2 Monate auf dem Buckel. Die Funktionalität finde ich ziemlich gut, bequem ist sie auch. Mit den Beinenden streife ich etwas ans Oberrohr, aber das stört mich nicht weiter.
Allerdings hat sich sofort nach der zweiten Wäsche (einmal Maschine, einmal Hand) das RF-Decal vorne angefangen abzulösen. Die überstehenden Teile hab ich dann abgeschnitten, und seitdem ist es auch nicht schlimmer geworden. Gradeben hab ich allerdings mal in die Hose reingeschaut, und die schwarzen Textilstreifen, die über die Nähte geklebt wurden, beginnen sich teilweise abzulösen. Unschön... kann ich da einfach mit x-beliebigem Textilkleber nachbearbeiten, ohne dass ich das beim Sitzen spüre? Eine Stelle ist genau im Sitzbereich.


----------



## Baxter75 (21. Februar 2017)

Für 55,- is es echt nen Schnäppchen


----------



## Terdo (21. Februar 2017)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Die MT500 Spray gibts heute für 55€ bei Hibike (momentan noch alle Größen verfügbar).
> http://www.hibike.de/hibike-hotdeal-n5261096d634cc
> 
> 
> ...





sp00n82 schrieb:


> Die MT500 Spray gibts heute für 55€ bei Hibike (momentan noch alle Größen verfügbar).
> http://www.hibike.de/hibike-hotdeal-n5261096d634cc
> 
> 
> ...




Danke für den Hinweis. Habe die Mail auch bekommen und sofort zugeschlagen. 99€ war mir imme rzu viel aber für 55€ konnte ich nicht widerstehen


----------



## Belchenradler (21. Februar 2017)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Die MT500 Spray gibts heute für 55€ bei Hibike (momentan noch alle Größen verfügbar).
> http://www.hibike.de/hibike-hotdeal-n5261096d634cc



Schon wieder ausverkauft!  War aber die alte Spray? Nicht die 2017er Spray II, oder?


----------



## sp00n82 (22. Februar 2017)

Wusste gar nicht, dass ein 2er Modell gibt. Von daher die "alte".


----------



## Sven_Kiel (25. November 2017)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> nö...aber meine Platzangst DFL ist immer noch am Arsch dicht und rutscht auch nicht:
> https://www.platzangst.com/dflshorts-shorts-blau-2016


das war leider, Riss am Arsch nach knapp 2 Jahren...brauch ne neue Hose. Gibts zur Zeit interessante Angebote?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pecado22 (2. Januar 2018)

Mal eine Frage an die Race Face Agent Winter Short Besitzer. Ich habe meine jetzt nach der ersten richtig schlammigen Ausfahrt gewaschen, aber der Dreck schein sich bei mir richtig ins Gewebe eingearbeitet zu haben. Gewaschen nach Anleitung - Handwäsche 
Auf dem Bild seht ihr die Hose nach der Wäsche. Was mach ich falsch??


----------



## cxfahrer (2. Januar 2018)

Haha!
So sehen meine RaceFace Ambush auch aus, neu gekauft und einmal gefahren (das scheint nur bei RaceFace so zu sein, Sombrio und Platzangst hatten das nie). Ich habe 60°C und Sportwaschmittel benutzt, half nix.

Reklamieren!


----------



## Pecado22 (2. Januar 2018)

oha - ist meine erste RaceFace und hatte zuvor immer Platzangst und da nie das Problem


----------



## cxfahrer (2. Januar 2018)

Ja, meine alten RaceFace aus um 2009 hatten auch nie das Problem. Irgendwas haben die da fehlkonstruiert - ich kann leider nicht reklamieren, da ohne Rechnung gekauft.


----------



## decay (2. Januar 2018)

@Pecado22 Das hat nix mit RF zu tun, ich steck meine Agent ganz normal in die Maschine bei 30-40C. Ambush Short genauso.
Wenn die Hose wie oben aussieht würde ich mal meine Handwäsche-Technik überdenken oder einfach in die Trommel stecken.


----------



## Pecado22 (2. Januar 2018)

Hatte das Handwäscheprogramm von derWaschmaschine genommen, da ich mich nicht getraut hatte einanderes Programm zu testen, werde das dann wohl mal tun


----------



## decay (2. Januar 2018)

@Pecado22 oha, ich dachte an echte Handwäsche. Kannst höchstens nochmal schön in warmen Wasser mit Gallseife oder so einweichen.

Naja, meine ist jetzt 1,5 Jahre alt und sieht nicht so aus, das einzige was man sieht sind leichte Abriebspuren an der Sattelgegend, wenn dort Sand/Schmutz über das Textil reibt. Habe die so ca. 2x in der Woche im Winterhalbjahr benutzt.

Nach dem letzten Mal fahren nicht gewaschen, daher die Dreckspritzer:


----------



## --- (3. Januar 2018)

Pecado22 schrieb:


> Was mach ich falsch??


Egal was RF vorschreibt. Mit Handwäsche bringst du so einen Schmutz ganz sicher nicht weg. Entweder normales Waschprogramm bei 30/40° oder weg damit. Handwäsche wäre mir bei Bikeklamotten ganz ehrlich zu blöd.


----------



## sp00n82 (3. Januar 2018)

Mit Handwäsche geht das schon weg, aber dann muss man halt auch ein bisschen waschen, und nicht nur zusehen, wie das Waschmittel über die Kleidung schwappt. 
Allerdings ist das dann natürlich auch nicht mehr schonender als in der Waschmaschine. Im Sommer mach ich noch je nach Verschmutzungsgrad Handwäsche, aber jetzt im Winter pack ich die Klamotten einfach in Waschbeutel und in die Waschmaschine. Die robusteren Sachen mit Reißverschluss (Jacke, Hose) in einem anderen Waschbeutel als die empfindlicheren (Trikots, Unterhemden). Bisher ist alles noch ganz geblieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (1. Mai 2018)

Bei BC gibts grad (bis morgen Mitternacht) 20% auf RaceFace Sachen, da fällt dann auch die Agent Winter Shorts drunter.
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Angebote/bc-bikefestival-2018/
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Race-Face/Agent-Winter-Shorts-Modell-2018-p64666/


Über den letzten HerbstWinterFrühjahr war ich recht zufrieden mit der Hose. Allerdings hatten sich inzwischen fast alle auf der Innenseite angeklebten Nahtabdichtungen gelöst, bzw. man konnte sie per Hand einfach weiter abziehen. Die habe ich jetzt wieder mit Textilkleber festgeklebt, wobei ich natürlich noch nicht getestet habe, wie gut oder lange der hält.


----------



## mpirklbauer (2. Februar 2020)

Ich belebe das hier mal wieder.
Suche auch grad eines Short die hinten dicht ist, sonst aber "normal" ist, also eine ordentliche Belüftung zulässt.
habe eine Alpinestar, aber die ist wie ein Kunststoffsack.
Ist zwar dicht, aber man schwitz wie ein Schwein.

Danke für euren Input


----------



## Britney83 (2. Februar 2020)

Mt500 spray


----------



## Sven_Kiel (3. Februar 2020)

Ich bin gestern die Skinfit im Matsch und Nässe von unten gefahren. Sie blieb recht trocken über 3,5 Std.


----------



## mpirklbauer (3. Februar 2020)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Ich bin gestern die Skinfit im Matsch



Welche genau?


----------



## mpirklbauer (3. Februar 2020)

Britney83 schrieb:


> Mt500 spray


Wie ist den die von der Größe her.
Die Jacke musste ich eine Nummer größer nehmen, weil sie sonst zu kurz gewesen wäre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bene2 (3. Februar 2020)

mpirklbauer schrieb:


> Ich belebe das hier mal wieder.
> Suche auch grad eines Short die hinten dicht ist, sonst aber "normal" ist, also eine ordentliche Belüftung zulässt.
> habe eine Alpinestar, aber die ist wie ein Kunststoffsack.
> Ist zwar dicht, aber man schwitz wie ein Schwein.
> ...



Ich werfe mal die Fox Ranger WR Shorts mit in den Topf, wurden (glaube ich) noch nicht genannt.

Hinten Wasserdicht, vorne normal.


----------



## mpirklbauer (3. Februar 2020)

Schaut eigentlich ganz gut aus.
Einziger Nachteil welchen ich jetzt sehe, der fehlende Reißverschluss bei den Taschen.
Aber der Preis stimmt, grad eine um 45€ bestellt


----------



## Sven_Kiel (3. Februar 2020)

mpirklbauer schrieb:


> Welche genau?











						Freestyle Shorts
					

Diese kurze Sporthose kannst du absolut vielseitig einsetzen - Freestyle eben. Ihr robustes, aber dennoch atmungsaktives und leichtes Funktionsmaterial garantiert dir maximale Bewegungsfreiheit in einem lässigen Look.




					www.skinfit.eu


----------



## mpirklbauer (11. Februar 2020)

Also die Größentabelle von Fox soll mal einer verstehen.
Gemssen hab ich 91cm, laut Tabelle Größe 36, geht von 89-94 cm.
Angezogen müsste ich 30kg mehr auf die Waage bringen um das auszufüllen.
Naja, schau ma mal wie 34 und 32 passen.

Sonst, Schnitt und Stoff sind sehr angenehm.


----------

